# ¿Como pasar este circuito(compuertas) a MULTISIM?



## MagicKreator (May 24, 2009)

Hola =D,soy nuevo en el foro jeje,estudio electronica y pues talvez ya me vean mas activo por aca,ahora si a mi duda,un maestro nos dejo una tarea con compuertas and y or,calculando su suma maxima de minterminos y resta,bueno ya hice todo,de hecho el solo pidio 3,4 y 5 variables respectivamente todo bien,y ya los reduci,hice el pequeño circuito pero nose como pasarlo a multisim ya que el maestro lo pidio tambien simulado,y pues como no se usarlo muy bien,queria saber como poner las compuertas los leds,como hacer que me de ceros o 1,el maestro comento que era por medio de switch´s y voltaje positivo y negativo,bueno los dejo con la imagen del circuito,y gracias de antemano =D.
http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img001qbe.jpg


----------



## FernandoD (May 27, 2009)

Hola,

No debería ser tan difícil capturar este circuito en Multisim, ¿qué versión de Multisim utilizas? Tal vez te pueda ayudar con algun ejemplo.


----------



## nietzche (May 27, 2009)

yo tengo muchas preguntas tambien sobre simular compuertas logicas en multisim, lo que me falla es la fuente y el microswitch, que alguien me corrija si estoy mal, el circuito lo simule, observa que hay una fuente vcc digital, las compuertas las eliges de la lista y las entradas a,b,c y d llevan un microswitch con todo y su obligatoria resistencia pull-up. Como se puede apreciar en la imagen, antes del led debe de llevar una resistencia de mas o menos 300 ohms para limitar la corriente, vi en tu circuito que la entrada "d" no esta conectada asi que no meti el inversor, y la "c" solo lleva la variable negada, como no habia or de cuatro entradas le puse 3 or de dos entradas, es lo mismo, bueno, en un rato de ocio lo realize en multisim 10 ya que no tenia nada que hacer jajajajajajaja, bueno me voy


----------



## MagicKreator (May 29, 2009)

FernandoD dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> No debería ser tan difícil capturar este circuito en Multisim, ¿qué versión de Multisim utilizas? Tal vez te pueda ayudar con algun ejemplo.


Es la version 10,gracias por responder.


----------



## MagicKreator (May 29, 2009)

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo muchas preguntas tambien sobre simular compuertas logicas en multisim, lo que me falla es la fuente y el microswitch, que alguien me corrija si estoy mal, el circuito lo simule, observa que hay una fuente vcc digital, las compuertas las eliges de la lista y las entradas a,b,c y d llevan un microswitch con todo y su obligatoria resistencia pull-up. Como se puede apreciar en la imagen, antes del led debe de llevar una resistencia de mas o menos 300 ohms para limitar la corriente, vi en tu circuito que la entrada "d" no esta conectada asi que no meti el inversor, y la "c" solo lleva la variable negada, como no habia or de cuatro entradas le puse 3 or de dos entradas, es lo mismo, bueno, en un rato de ocio lo realize en multisim 10 ya que no tenia nada que hacer jajajajajajaja, bueno me voy


Gracias descargo el archivo y checo =D.


----------



## onildo (Jun 22, 2009)

MagicKreator: Si te sirve te envio adjunto el circuito realizado con el Multisim 10 y usando como fuente de señal el Word Generator. 
Para ver como funciona, te recomiendo que hagas trabajar el Word Generator en su funcion paso a paso (Step): tenes que hacer un clic por vez para que  pase de un paso a otro.


----------



## MagicKreator (Jun 22, 2009)

onildo dijo:
			
		

> MagicKreator: Si te sirve te envio adjunto el circuito realizado con el Multisim 10 y usando como fuente de señal el Word Generator.
> Para ver como funciona, te recomiendo que hagas trabajar el Word Generator en su funcion paso a paso (Step): tenes que hacer un clic por vez para que  pase de un paso a otro.


Muchas gracias aunque no entiendo el funcionamiento del generador :s,y el para que poner los diodos,espero me puedas explicar =D,saludos.


----------



## MagicKreator (Jun 22, 2009)

onildo dijo:
			
		

> MagicKreator: Si te sirve te envio adjunto el circuito realizado con el Multisim 10 y usando como fuente de señal el Word Generator.
> Para ver como funciona, te recomiendo que hagas trabajar el Word Generator en su funcion paso a paso (Step): tenes que hacer un clic por vez para que  pase de un paso a otro.


Muchas gracias aunque no entiendo el funcionamiento del generador :s,y el para que poner los diodos,espero me puedas explicar =D,saludos.

Borren porfavor un post,disculpen el doble post pero la primera vezque lo mande me decia internal error 500 y no pense que se habia publicado mi mensaje gracias ^^.


----------



## onildo (Jun 22, 2009)

Te reenvio el circuito modificado y utilizando compuertas de 3 entradas como las que tenes en el borrador, y aprovechando los componentes que bien utilizo nietzche.
El generador de palabras, te permite simular la secuencia de llaves paso a paso. De modo, que si haces un doble clic sobre el mismo, te aparece una ventana, en la que vas a encontrar en el recuadro superior izquierdo, donde dice Control -->  STEP
En el modo de ejecucion, vas pulsando alli de a una vez... y vas  a ver en el recuadro de la derecha que vas pasando a otra combinacion de las entradas, con lo que vas a ir pasando de un estado a otro (son 8 los estados posibles, ya que D no esta conectado), 
U3A U3B y u3C son los inversores de las entradas, y X1 es simplemente un indicador que simula un diodo led.
Espero que este se pueda visualizar mejor que el anterior.


----------



## MagicKreator (Jun 22, 2009)

onildo dijo:
			
		

> Te reenvio el circuito modificado y utilizando compuertas de 3 entradas como las que tenes en el borrador, y aprovechando los componentes que bien utilizo nietzche.
> El generador de palabras, te permite simular la secuencia de llaves paso a paso. De modo, que si haces un doble clic sobre el mismo, te aparece una ventana, en la que vas a encontrar en el recuadro superior izquierdo, donde dice Control -->  STEP
> En el modo de ejecucion, vas pulsando alli de a una vez... y vas  a ver en el recuadro de la derecha que vas pasando a otra combinacion de las entradas, con lo que vas a ir pasando de un estado a otro (son 8 los estados posibles, ya que D no esta conectado),
> U3A U3B y u3C son los inversores de las entradas, y X1 es simplemente un indicador que simula un diodo led.
> Espero que este se pueda visualizar mejor que el anterior.


Muchas gracias ahora entendi mejor =D.Pero como fue que en el xwg1 registraste las posibles combinaciones para que prendiera el led?,saludos =D.


----------



## onildo (Jun 25, 2009)

Para lograr que el Word Generator te realice los pasos que vos queres.. podes cargarlo haciendo doble clic en él.  Luego, haciendo clic en SET, se te abre una ventana 
Ahi tildas, en UP COUNTER y en Buffer Size colocas 0008 y Aceptar
Para que veas como es... te mando una segunda imagen, word_gen2.jpg
Posiblemente, tengas que corregir la ultima direccion que te aparece como 000000000000 ... le pones 0000000000111 y listo
Despues, cuando lo ejecutas... vas pulsando STEP y vas viendo paso a paso como se comporta el circuito con cada palabra que le vas colocando. Saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Jun 26, 2009)

Gracias Ya entendi =D,graics por todo creo que esto ya esta soluciondado saludos.


----------

